
Equity Questions - kkbrat09
A tech startup in US with 2 founders are trying to hire me as third employee. They got seed funded few months back and have contractors and few employee&#x27;s outside of US.<p>Currently, i earn $250K and going in with 50% salary cut. How much equity should i look for ?
======
gxespino
no less than 20%.

------
kkbrat09
Any suggestions folks ?

